# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Нерабочие ссылки и неактуальные сообщения раздела "Фортепианное отделение"

## Тандрик

> Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужна ваша помощь:) У меня список книг, которые очень нужны.... Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть такая возможность. Заранее благодарна. 
> Л.Старовойтова "Игра в игру на фортепиано"
> С.Альтерман "40 уроков начинающего обучение музыке детей 4-6 лет"
> Методические рекомендации Т.Смирновой к интенсивному курсу "Allegro"
> Т.Камаева, А.Камаев "Азартное сольфеджио"


Вот тут С.Альтерман 1 и2 части   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6a5e5cde78a7/Alterman.rar
а тут Т.Смирнова Методические рекомендации  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d190865...0%BA%D0%B0.pdf

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), Kolpachiha (20.08.2018), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Воробушек (09.01.2016), Нотка8 (06.03.2016)

----------


## Тандрик

> Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужна ваша помощь:) У меня список книг, которые очень нужны.... Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть такая возможность. Заранее благодарна. 
> Л.Старовойтова "Игра в игру на фортепиано"


Старовойтова https://cloud.mail.ru/public/53838b0...ova-igrfno.zip
Старовойтова часть 2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/30c3109...rfno%20(1).zip

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), Ritulya993 (14.03.2017), Воробушек (09.01.2016), Нотка8 (06.03.2016)

----------


## zakr

> Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужна ваша помощь:) У меня список книг, которые очень нужны.... Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть такая возможность. Заранее благодарна. 
> Л.Старовойтова "Игра в игру на фортепиано"
> С.Альтерман "40 уроков начинающего обучение музыке детей 4-6 лет"
> Методические рекомендации Т.Смирновой к интенсивному курсу "Allegro"
> Т.Камаева, А.Камаев "Азартное сольфеджио"


http://www.twirpx.com/file/551795/ камаева тут

----------

ambra (19.08.2016)

----------


## Vera.den

Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста найти  Фердэ "Танец эельфов" или сборник нот в котором есть этот танец.

----------


## Бровика

> Добрый вечер, дорогие коллеги!!!!! Случайно ни у кого нет нот Жокович " Чтение с листа???? Очень интересные сборники!!!!!!


Здравствуйте! Есть сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа". Если по прежнему нужен, пишите.

----------


## lara27

*Бровика*, нужен сборник, хоть и не я просила.

----------


## Бровика

*ewa.elik*, Добрый вечер! Если нужен сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа", могу поделиться.

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> Вот тут С.Альтерман 1 и2 части


спасибо большое!

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Здравствуйте! Есть сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа". Если по прежнему нужен, пишите.


и мне, пожалуйста, за компанию))))

----------


## Бровика

> и мне, пожалуйста, за компанию))))


Отправила Жакович Ольге, на адрес Olka44@yandex.ru. Правильно ли я сделала?

Виктория.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Правильно ли я сделала?


да, я получила,большое спасибо!

----------


## Бровика

> Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста найти  Фердэ "Танец эельфов" или сборник нот в котором есть этот танец.


Нашла "Танец Эльфов" Фредэ. Если нужен, вышлю.

----------


## ариэтта

И мне. пожалуйста! elenavas73@yandex.ru

----------


## Бровика

> И мне. пожалуйста! elenavas73@yandex.ru


Выслала, играйте!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

> Здравствуйте! Есть сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа". Если по прежнему нужен, пишите.


Пожалуйста, можно и мне на почту?))  reunat@mail.ru   Спасибо.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Нашла "Танец Эльфов" Фредэ. Если нужен, вышлю.


*Бровика*, а может сразу уж ссылочку дадите? пожалуйста)

----------


## катя 98

Девочки, дорогие, спасите! :Tender:  Нигде не могу найти ноты 
Шмитца - 3 том, номера 6 7, 22!!!! Одна надежда на вас! (Новый джазовый парнас (Der neue Jazz Parnass). Том 3)

----------


## muzicalo4ca

> Девочки, дорогие, спасите! Нигде не могу найти ноты 
> Шмитца - 3 том


Добрый вечер! Попробую загрузить этот сборник на Яндекс Диск.

Вот ссылка на сборник Шмитц "Джаз Парнас" 3 том https://yadi.sk/d/W2zam9Q-j64sP

----------

Воробушек (09.01.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Огромное спасибо!!! Но там не все....учительница дочке сказала разбирать номера 6, 7 и 22...а тут я их не нашла!!!! :032:

----------


## muzicalo4ca

> Огромное спасибо!!! Но там не все....учительница дочке сказала разбирать номера 6, 7 и 22...а тут я их не нашла!!!!


Там шесть сборников ансамблей в формате tif. В первом сборнике на  стр.17-18 №6, на стр.19-22 №7, а в третьем сборнике на стр.13-19  № 22. Может Вы не можете их открыть?

----------


## Бровика

> *Бровика*, а может сразу уж ссылочку дадите? пожалуйста)


Добрый день! К сожалению я один из тех новичков, кто не умеет это делать. Подскажите, пожалуйста и я попробую.

----------


## катя 98

*muzicalo4ca*, Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Бровика

> Пожалуйста, можно и мне на почту?))  reunat@mail.ru   Спасибо.


Выслала.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Добрый день! К сожалению я один из тех новичков, кто не умеет это делать. Подскажите, пожалуйста и я попробую.


для начала загрузить файл для хранения на Яндекс.Диск, либо на Облако, либо ещё куда(об этом много написано)... там после загрузки высветится ссылка, которую копируем и делимся здесь при общении)

----------


## Бровика

> для начала загрузить файл для хранения на Яндекс.Диск, либо на Облако, либо ещё куда(об этом много написано)... там после загрузки высветится ссылка, которую копируем и делимся здесь при общении)



Добрый вечер! Пробую загрузить в облако и выложить ссылку на Танец Эльфов Фредэ.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cFH5/TEZMFiovM       1 страница
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rQQZ/dxxrwevy5    2 страница
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6jnq/52y2ydQnJ   3 страница

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), nin (05.02.2016), Ritulya993 (21.07.2017)

----------


## Бровика

> Дорогие коллеги, помогите найти "Лирические прелюдии" В.Гиллока. Там есть пьеса "Кот ведьмы". Видела ссылки здесь, но ни одна не работает. Может на почту вышлете elenavas73@yandex.ru Заранее благодарна!


"Лирические прелюдии" Гиллока   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/84qU/sWqZyKsQU

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), nin (05.02.2016), Ritulya993 (21.07.2017), ИРНА (10.11.2018), Руза (18.12.2017)

----------


## Mandarinka-79

> Добрый вечер! Попробую загрузить этот сборник на Яндекс Диск.
> 
> Вот ссылка на сборник Шмитц "Джаз Парнас" 3 том https://yadi.sk/d/W2zam9Q-j64sP


muzicalo4ca,спасибо большое за ноты!

----------


## Лариса12

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7935293m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
Любимых коллег с праздником!

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> Девочки, дорогие, спасите! Нигде не могу найти ноты 
> Шмитца - 3 том, номера 6 7, 22!!!! Одна надежда на вас! (Новый джазовый парнас (Der neue Jazz Parnass). Том 3)


Спасибо, очень пригодится.

----------


## Мопстик

> Старовойтова https://cloud.mail.ru/public/53838b0...ova-igrfno.zip
> Старовойтова часть 2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/30c3109...rfno%20(1).zip


Уважаемые коллеги! Может у кого-нибудь есть 1 тетрадь??? Поделитесь, пожалуйста! тут по двум ссылкам только вторая тетрадь!!! Просьба выслать на почту!

----------


## Anga

Здравствуйте, уважаемые учителя! Я зашла сюда в надежде, что у кого-то из вас могут найтись нужные дочке ноты. Ей задали разобрать пьесу  "Баллада про мельникову дочь" из цикла Галины Гореловой "Песни старой мельницы". Но, к сожалению, ксерокопия неудачная, оказалось, что на лист не поместились несколько тактов с краю. Учительница пытается найти, но ни у кого из преподавателей музыкальной школы этих нот нет. Попросила поискать в интернете.
Буду очень благодарна!!!

----------


## корницкая

вышлите свой электронный адрес и я вам сброшу Геталову.

----------


## Кконстантин

Уважаемые,Ищу ансамбль О.Хромушина Мартышка и очки для 4Х рук.
Читал что есть в сборнике Мелодии, которые всегда с тобой. Переложения для фортепиано в 4 руки.
К сожалению ссылки все устарели)))) Пожалуйста если не сложно помогите на kkostyn43@rambler.ru

----------


## karap8

> О.Хромушина Мартышка и очки для 4Х рук.


Вот нашла в своей библиотеке  https://yadi.sk/d/nDCC1F99ogYUY

----------

lara27 (12.02.2016), Mandarinka-79 (12.02.2016), Кконстантин (12.02.2016), Нотка8 (06.03.2016)

----------


## karap8

> "Музична школа"


  Отсканирую, выложу остальные, а пока вот такие есть https://yadi.sk/i/LpL0t2IwogZst
https://yadi.sk/i/43eF44l5ogZsx
https://yadi.sk/i/3_8mgj8UogZy4
https://yadi.sk/d/Vfj7iI2logZtX

----------

lara27 (12.02.2016), madam.tika (19.02.2016), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), oksana69 (13.02.2016), Oksyusha26 (16.02.2016), sonat_a14 (11.02.2016), Бровика (24.02.2016), Василиса Кормящая (13.02.2016), ЖенечкаБорок (12.02.2016), Кконстантин (12.02.2016)

----------


## Кконстантин

> Вот нашла в своей библиотеке  https://yadi.sk/d/nDCC1F99ogYUY


Спасибо огромное вы меня очень выручили!!! :Tender:

----------


## Кконстантин

Спасибо огромное!!!! :Tender:

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

*Mandarinka-79*,  ссылка на сборник Шмитц "Джаз Парнас" 3 том https://yadi.sk/d/W2zam9Q-j64sP
К сожалению ссылка не работает . Вышлите ,пожалуйста, на почту : vlad200764@mail.ru
С уважением, Евгения!

----------


## корницкая

Я и не думала, что кто-то отзовётся )) Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ! :Grin:

----------


## елена1321

> Отсканирую, выложу остальные, а пока вот такие есть https://yadi.sk/i/LpL0t2IwogZst
> https://yadi.sk/i/43eF44l5ogZsx
> https://yadi.sk/i/3_8mgj8UogZy4
> https://yadi.sk/d/Vfj7iI2logZtX


К огромному сожалению ссылки не открываются,показывает,что невозможно открыть. Огромная просьба,загрузите снова. Или на почту elena-niko@mail.ru Буду надеяться. Спасибо.

----------


## елена1321

Если можно и мне сборничек вышлите.Огромное спасибо. elena-niko@mail.ru

----------


## Бровика

> Да! Присоединяюсь. Я бы тоже хотел этот сборник. Поделитесь пожалуйста Чтение с листа?


Сообщите адрес электронной почты, (можно в личное сообщение)  и я вышлю сборник.

----------


## елена1321

> Сообщите адрес электронной почты, (можно в личное сообщение)  и я вышлю сборник.


elena-niko@mail.ru  Спасибо!

----------


## Бровика

Отправила. проверяйте почту.




> elena-niko@mail.ru  Спасибо!

----------


## Raisa Vayner

> Отсканирую, выложу остальные, а пока вот такие есть https://yadi.sk/i/LpL0t2IwogZst
> https://yadi.sk/i/43eF44l5ogZsx
> https://yadi.sk/i/3_8mgj8UogZy4
> https://yadi.sk/d/Vfj7iI2logZtX


Очень жаль, что ссылки неработают. Пожалуйста,повторите их, очень интересно. Заранее спасибо.

А можно в личку?. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Очень нужен сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа", поделитесь пожалуста, vlada.mosina.2016@mail.ru


отправила на почту

----------


## Бровика

> Присоединяюсь к просьбе


Отправила всем желающим. Проверяйте почту.

----------


## Ольга_1988

Здравствуйте! Может, у кого-нибудь есть украинские сборники (журналы) "Музыкальная школа"? В свободном доступе в интернете я нашла только №15. Ещё нашла №№6,7 и 14. Может, у вас есть другие выпуски? Буду очень благодарна. 
Также я накачала много сборников Барсуковой и Корольковой (как говорится - "С миру по нитке..." - а у меня получилась неплохая личная библиотека)) С радостью поделюсь. Правда, пока не знаю как. Постараюсь освоить Яндекс Диск)
Моя почта olga336334@tut.by

----------


## Ольга_1988

_"Посоветуйте сборник с разноплановыми пьесами для 6-7класса(фортепиано) из нового! Интересуют новые сборники (2013-2016гг). Нужно типа сб. "Золотая лира", но с новенькими произведениями, желательно чтобы и джазовые произведениями там были."_

Могу предложить 2 сборника для 5-7 классов 
Любимое ф-но https://yadi.sk/i/MVKRZwfstMeQ4
Волшебные звуки ф-но https://yadi.sk/i/P5Rfyc59tMeWQ

----------

laluz07 (19.08.2016), Mandarinka-79 (20.07.2016), nin (28.07.2016), Raisa Vayner (31.07.2016), Ritulya993 (21.07.2017)

----------


## корницкая

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сборником И. Корольковой "Первые шаги маленького пианиста". Спасибо!

----------


## Ольга_1988

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сборником И. Корольковой "Первые шаги маленького пианиста". Спасибо!


Пожалуйста, https://yadi.sk/i/U0qE-5M4tSdA4

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), Raisa Vayner (31.07.2016), tvelen (20.09.2016), Нотка8 (25.08.2016)

----------


## корницкая

спасибо, Ольга! Очень выручили ))

----------


## Ольга_1988

> спасибо, Ольга! Очень выручили ))


Не за что. Обращайтесь, если что-то нужно. Буду стараться помочь.

----------


## Ольга_1988

Интересные сборники Барс-ой можете скачать по этой ссылке. Там 34 сборника. Как говорится, собирала по крупицам на разных сайтах и форумах
https://yadi.sk/d/s2tTDCLmtTHLF

----------

anna_poet (07.11.2016), madam.tika (20.07.2016), Mandarinka-79 (20.07.2016), nin (28.07.2016)

----------


## Ольга_1988

По поводу последней ссылки, у меня произошёл какой-то сбой на диске, поэтому почему-то сборники недоступны стали. 
Если кому-то какие-нибудь сборники нужны будут, я постараюсь на e-mail выслать. Очень извиняюсь.

----------


## Ольга_1988

попробуйте скачать сборники по этой ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F83N/ExArB5vKA

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), anna_poet (07.11.2016), nin (28.07.2016), Raisa Vayner (31.07.2016), Septima_7 (23.10.2016), золушок (23.07.2016), Нотка8 (25.08.2016)

----------


## Ольга_1988

Добрый день! Может, кому-нибудь понадобятся красивые Мелодические этюды Стрэббога (ор.63 и 64) https://yadi.sk/d/BCnfh6bduLcKj

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), anna_poet (07.11.2016), elenadmsh20 (20.08.2016), laluz07 (19.08.2016), Raisa Vayner (20.08.2016), Ritulya993 (14.03.2017), Нотка8 (25.08.2016)

----------


## lerpis

> Вот нашла в своей библиотеке  https://yadi.sk/d/nDCC1F99ogYUY


Пожалуйста обновите ссылочку. Спасибо огромное.

----------


## ZHANIK

Здравствуйте, уважаемые педагоги. Ищу нотки для своей дочки 4 класс. Учительница в школе задала произведение ребёнку разобрать, а оно написано от руки не очень понятно некоторые ноты, хотелось бы найти оригинал. Я так поняла что это ансамбль в 4 руки, называется "Бездомный кот" (до мажор, четыре четверти автора учительница не помнит). Может у кого есть такие ноты то поделитесь пожалуйста в личку.

----------


## magorinka

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые педагоги. Ищу нотки для своей дочки 4 класс. Учительница в школе задала произведение ребёнку разобрать, а оно написано от руки не очень понятно некоторые ноты, хотелось бы найти оригинал. Я так поняла что это ансамбль в 4 руки, называется "Бездомный кот" (до мажор, четыре четверти автора учительница не помнит). Может у кого есть такие ноты то поделитесь пожалуйста в личку.


Отправила ссылку в личку. Посмотрите,тот ли это кот.

----------


## Kinder-Elena

> Добрый вечер! Попробую загрузить этот сборник на Яндекс Диск.
> 
> Вот ссылка на сборник Шмитц "Джаз Парнас" 3 том https://yadi.sk/d/W2zam9Q-j64sP


ссылка не работает, можно поправить :Blush2:

----------


## Kinder-Elena

> Пожалуйста, https://yadi.sk/i/U0qE-5M4tSdA4


Спасибо!

----------


## lvv89

*belta123*, 
*belta123*, Здравствуйте, скиньте и мне такие нотки

----------


## Аннаколтунова

[QUOTE=jasmina;5384623]Помогите,пожалуйста,найти ноты Шостаковича Д. Вальс. Из Сюиты для эстрадного оркестра. Перелож. д-но в 4 руки А. Раскатова , часто ошибочно публикуемый и исполняемый как Вальс из Джаз-сюиты № 2 Спасибо[/QU
Предлагаю познакомиться    на ЮТЮБе   со  сборниками ансамблей для подготовительной группы и младших классов  музыкальной школы. Автор    Анна   Колтунова  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtZf6VhJwhQ 
Обращаться можно по адресу : hanna.koltunova@mail.ru

----------


## Руза

https://cloud.mail.ru/home/

----------


## Тандрик

> *ewa.elik*, Добрый вечер! Если нужен сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа", могу поделиться.


Здравствуйте Бровика! Мне по-прежнему нужен сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа" и если возможно, то пришлите мне на адрес tkolesnik1402@ukr.net   Заранее огромнео спасибо!

----------


## vasilek

> Здравствуйте Бровика! Мне по-прежнему нужен сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа" и если возможно, то пришлите мне на адрес tkolesnik1402@ukr.net   Заранее огромнео спасибо!


В.В Жакович "Чтение с листа"      https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Nvw/kTqzHZXaJ

----------

echeva (11.01.2019), karap8 (15.02.2018), magorinka (17.02.2018), Veramar62 (18.09.2018), zzzLENAzzz (18.06.2019), ЖенечкаБорок (20.05.2018)

----------


## vasilek

фортепианное трио в 6 рук Гурлитт''Баллада' оп192,ном4     https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DCh9/oCYKweyYY

----------

karap8 (15.02.2018), ЖенечкаБорок (30.01.2019), НПС (03.08.2018)

----------


## vasilek

> Уважаемые коллеги,подскажите.пожалуйста, где можно найти ноты для фортепианного трио в 6 рук Гурлитт''Баллада' оп192,ном4.Может,кто-нибудь ими поделится???Моя почта hsharutyunyan@yandex.com  Очень надеюсь на Вашу помощь.Заранее благодарю


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DCh9/oCYKweyYY

----------


## vasilek

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! Поделитесь,пожалуйста, нотами "Романтического вальса" белорусского композитора Валерия Каретникова.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BP9Z/KQ74eW5Mj 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4NMK/56ywVeJet
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4n13/8s8z7LpJt

----------

karap8 (15.02.2018), oksana69 (16.02.2018)

----------

